

Startup Quote: Jonah Peretti, co-founder, BuzzFeed - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/1511264800

======
raychancc
You can drastically increase your chances for success if you try lots of
things and bring the best forward.

\- Jonah Peretti (@peretti)

<http://startupquote.com/post/1511264800>

